# kona stinky



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

hi guys i need help into how to upgrade mi bike, rear shock is busted and wanted to buy an used one but dont know wich one will fit, same goes for groupset upgrade please help i thing its an S size 26er


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

help please what fork is that and what shock and what to consider if i want to upgrade it


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

That thing looks stolen.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

fork clamps are back to front and dropped to far in the clamps, they could be marzocchi bombers from around 2006

rear shock looks to be a marzocchi roco


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

Wheelspeed said:


> That thing looks stolen.


i thought so when i saw it but i met the original owner who recognize the bike but with the original colors so its good


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

theMISSIONARY said:


> fork clamps are back to front and dropped to far in the clamps, they could be marzocchi bombers from around 2006
> 
> rear shock looks to be a marzocchi roco


thanks a lot i didnt know none of that


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

denielson said:


> ...what to consider if i want to upgrade it


I would consider buying a more modern newer bike.


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

prj71 said:


> I would consider buying a more modern newer bike.


 yes i have that on mind but will fix this one furst and then buy a more recent one, i want to give this one to my brother so he can come along


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

theMISSIONARY said:


> fork clamps are back to front and dropped to far in the clamps, they could be marzocchi bombers from around 2006
> 
> rear shock looks to be a marzocchi roco


 thanks a lot friend already installed the clamps the right way


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

im thinking on buying a rock shox super deluxe or a fox float what do you guys think


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

cheaper to fix what it has and enjoy it rather than waste money


----------



## denielson (Feb 21, 2021)

theMISSIONARY said:


> cheaper to fix what it has and enjoy it rather than waste money


 well yes i understand that but i want to fix it up so i can gift it to my little brother then buy one for myself


----------

